# What's your favorite non tarantula animal?



## REEFSPIDER (Jul 19, 2016)

i wanna hear what everyone else likes besides the obvious similarity we already share. My personal favorite animal is the pacific octopus but any octopod is acceptable I can't get over them and the way they go about their lives so meticulously. Anyway let's hear what animals you guys favor?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shining (Jul 19, 2016)

Felis catus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Jul 19, 2016)

shining said:


> Felis catus


My other halfs mom and dad breed Felis catus sp. rag doll


----------



## shining (Jul 19, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> My other halfs mom and dad breed Felis catus sp. rag doll


Rag dolls are cool, their name fits them perfectly too.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 26, 2016)

My South American lung fish.


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 26, 2016)

Mantis shrimp!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

Coleoptera   Not exactly not so spineless wonders, but you didn't specify.


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

I really love cuttlefish. They are so cute...and clever! I know that's not a specific species, but I can't really narrow it down past that.

I also really like red-tailed hawks and foxes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> I really love cuttlefish. They are so cute...and clever! I know that's not a specific species, but I can't really narrow it down past that.
> 
> I also really like red-tailed hawks and foxes.


Oh cuttlefish.  Lol, have you tried cuttlefish?  They taste absolutely incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 26, 2016)

Dogs .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 26, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Oh cuttlefish.  Lol, have you tried cuttlefish?  They taste absolutely incredible!


I've had octopus and squid prepared in various ways, where are places you can try it? Now I am interested in consuming another creature from the ocean.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I've had octopus and squid prepared in various ways, where are places you can try it? Now I am interested in consuming another creature from the ocean.


We just buy these frozen cuttlefish balls from the Asian market sometimes.  Really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark (Jul 26, 2016)

Birds, specifically pigeons & doves. I like them waaaayyyy more than any other animal INCLUDING tarantulas. In fact, it's a mighty big assumption everyone here loves tarantulas, I mean they're cool and all but they're definitely not my favorite invertebrate. I love roaches though, those are my favorite invertebrates. 

Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Jul 27, 2016)

my Colombian red tail.

These snakes are just soooo curious and handsome. I love my buddy. Just wish I could name him, had him for 4 years and still no name.

I actually don't like cats. They give me Stockholm syndrome. I never wanted a cat. They just chose me and bribed me with purrs and affections and adorable mews and companionship and..... STUPID CATS! I DIDN"T ASK TO HAVE MY HEART MELTED!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 27, 2016)

gypsy cola said:


> my Colombian red tail.
> 
> These snakes are just soooo curious and handsome. I love my buddy. Just wish I could name him, had him for 4 years and still no name.
> 
> I actually don't like cats. They give me Stockholm syndrome. I never wanted a cat. They just chose me and bribed me with purrs and affections and adorable mews and companionship and..... STUPID CATS! I DIDN"T ASK TO HAVE MY HEART MELTED!


I recommend to name him Snakie McSnakieface or Nathan.


----------



## gypsy cola (Jul 27, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I recommend to name him Snakie McSnakieface or Nathan.



huh... I actually like the name Nathan.. might use it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 27, 2016)

My dogs obviously, but if you are talking wild animals than I have to say Siberian tigers are very intriguing to me.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm kind of partial to otters - sea otters, river otters, otters of all kinds. If I could be an animal... I would be an otter.
No matter how bad a day you're having - an otter will make you laugh. I really like that.
Domestic animals would be, hands down, fabulous felines.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 1, 2016)

It's hard for me to narrow down one favorite.  Other than dogs. I do love opossums.  These are two of five that I had a major part I raising.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 1, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> It's hard for me to narrow down one favorite.  Other than dogs. I do love opossums.  These are two of five that I had a major part I raising.


I love them!! We need more of them in my area - the amount of ticks they eat are amazing! We have a problem with ticks the last couple of years and these guys are such a huge benefit to ecosystems. 
I know a couple of people who rehab them. One of the most awesome creatures... ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok. Had to chime in.
Dogs!
Wolves!
Any canid 
Raccoons. These garbage raiders, attic destroyers are the coolest. I actually rehabbed an orphan brother and sister. 
I love all animals I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Aug 2, 2016)

Very tough question... Let's stick to _Chordata,_ otherwise this will take forever.
*
From Mammals:* Kangal Dog from Turkey
*From Birds:* _Psittacus erithacus_
*From Lizards:* Genus _Varanus_
*From Snakes:* _Ophiophagus hannah_, Genus _Naja_, _Acanthophis wellsi_, _Atheris hispida_, _Bungarus flaviceps_ (Ok this is list is gonna go on)
*From Amphibians:* _Phyllobates terribilis_
*From Fish:* Family _Diodontidae_


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 2, 2016)

Najakeeper, you got me thinking!  I love African Wild dogs!  Such pretty coats and puppy faces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 2, 2016)

Bass (largemouth, smallmouth and spots), the mighty muskellunge, the alligator gar, the flathead catfish, the bowfin (yeah, I like me some prehistoric fish), snapping turtles, birds of prey, like the bald eagle, great horned owl or peregrine falcon, and salamanders...salamanders are just so damn cool!!  

But the best is the most obvious...the one that loves me back, my Dolly!!













IMG_6279



__ cold blood
__ Feb 20, 2016
__ 7



						I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?

"Dolly"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

I'll adopt najakeepers format 

mammals: _Suricata suricatta_

Birds: Eos bornea

Lizards: Furcifer pardalis

Snakes: Lampropeltis triangulum 

Amphibians: Aneides lugubris

Fish: Opistognathus rosenblatti


----------



## truecreature (Aug 2, 2016)

Haha I also love opossums! Most people think I'm nuts when I say that.

Other than that I'm a huge fan of any sort of herp, particularly anything from the skink family (especially blue tongues), toads, agamids, monitors, and constricting snakes. My ultimate dream pet is one of Vital Exotics's black dragon phase water monitors, but unfortunately that's never going to happen. Water monitors are illegal to own in my state, and even if they weren't I'd never be able to afford to maintain one or have the room to house it. Someday I'd like to at least be able to see one in person up close though.

Also, as you can probably tell from my sig I looove slugs. If people think I'm weird for the opossums, you can imagine what they think when they find out about my gastropod passion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 2, 2016)

raisinjelly said:


> Haha I also love opossums! Most people think I'm nuts when I say that.
> 
> Other than that I'm a huge fan of any sort of herp, particularly anything from the skink family (especially blue tongues), toads, agamids, monitors, and constricting snakes. My ultimate dream pet is one of Vital Exotics's black dragon phase water monitors, but unfortunately that's never going to happen. Water monitors are illegal to own in my state, and even if they weren't I'd never be able to afford to maintain one or have the room to house it. Someday I'd like to at least be able to see one in person up close though.
> 
> Also, as you can probably tell from my sig I looove slugs. If people think I'm weird for the opossums, you can imagine what they think when they find out about my gastropod passion


Blue tongue skinks are super cool, awesome laid back lizard.

As a reef aquarist i have and still am keeping Gastropods, a few years ago while working in a local reefshop I encountered a Conus geograpus (my spelling maybe off) as a hitch hiker on a coral rock covered in zoanthids. Scary !
Tried to keep it in a critter keeper submegerged in our frag system, eventually stopped eating the chromis I was feeding and died, sad, but other than handling a copperhead, it was by far the most dangerous animal I have encountered.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 2, 2016)

I love all this opossum love....this is the first 'possum talk I can recall on AB that didn't involve @Tim Benzedrine 

I used to deal with the zoo's opossum occassionally, one raised for and used in a petting zoo.    Really cool animal...sharpest teeth I've ever encountered.   I'd hand it grapes with my fingertips and if I held it wrong its teeth would graze my fingernail...and they were so sharp they'd go all the way through and peel a deep line into my nail...hurt hours later, but at the time I never felt it, the cuts were just so clean.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Quixtar (Aug 9, 2016)

Sticking to arthropods... scorpions.


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 10, 2016)

For me it's gotta be Leemars or penguins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 10, 2016)

Dogs
Snakes
and once had an aquarium with these guys, super cool. Haha in Danish they are called sugemaller. Dont know what they are called in English

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2016)

louise f said:


> Dogs
> Snakes
> and once had an aquarium with these guys, super cool. Haha in Danish they are called sugemaller. Dont know what they are called in English
> 
> ...


plecostomus

When I kept aquariums, they were always some of my favorites...there's a lot of really really cool species...These were the ones I had...or a couple....

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/89/1a/39/891a3956e94667d51d64197cfe95df38.jpg

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/Fish_Freshwater/pleco/baryancistrus_species_l047_1.jpg

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> plecostomus
> 
> When I kept aquariums, they were always some of my favorites...there's a lot of really really cool species...These were the ones I had...or a couple....
> 
> ...


Thanks sweetie <3  They are really some of my favorites in aquariums too. They are friggin funny to watch. They almost look like a UFO when swimming around in the tank.  Yes there is absolutely many cool looking species of those. Hehe, now i just miss having a aquarium again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 10, 2016)

I had this huge 1ft Pleco I named poopymonster.. He was my favorite fish for a good 4 years. Then we moved, and he was given away.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## billrogers (Aug 10, 2016)

For me it has to be Actias luna. They are amazing to see!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 10, 2016)

_Dynastes tityus _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2016)

louise f said:


> They are friggin funny to watch. They almost look like a UFO when swimming around in the tank.


No, not really, this is what a UFO looks like

Or this famous one published in the LA times. (yeah, 100% real picture)

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2015-02-25-BattleLosAngelesfromnegLRG.jpg

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 217540
> 
> No, not really, this is what a UFO looks like
> 
> ...


Ahh come on you know what i mean right  They float in a funny way 
Hehe, and got damn sweetie i do know what a UFO looks like  Hmmm at least i think i do

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 217540
> 
> No, not really, this is what a UFO looks like
> 
> ...


that is what normal people call the moon, CB

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> that is what normal people call the moon, CB


Lol, that wasn't the moon, as it disappeared before the sun went down....and wasn't in the position the moon was in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Lol, that wasn't the moon, as it disappeared before the sun went down....and wasn't in the position the moon was in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Nir Avraham (Aug 11, 2016)

My favorites are snakes! I still remember the first snake that I caught, when I was 3 years old- a baby dice snake... Now most of my free time goes for herping trips...


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dipluridae


----------



## tarantulashack (Aug 11, 2016)

Great white sharks are magnificent creatures and goats ate pretty cool/weird. Insects in general are awesome o and crows are sleek and intelligent.....I could go on for ever animals are just sweet


----------



## The wolf (May 27, 2017)

8Legs8Eyes said:


> I really love cuttlefish. They are so cute...and clever! I know that's not a specific species, but I can't really narrow it down past that.
> 
> I also really like red-tailed hawks and foxes.


Flamboyant cuttlefish mainly because of the incredible colour and shape change also they are venomous.


----------



## mconnachan (May 27, 2017)

Not an invert, but the Snow Leopard is an absolute gem of a mammal, cunning, courageous, nimble, stunning, what a beautiful animal, must give the Mountain Gorilla a shout as well, fascinating animals, I would love to be a wildlife cameraman, that would be my dream job, imagine all the animals and destinations you would see, wow.......

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## milky (May 27, 2017)

Moloch horridus, Mephitis mephitis, Idolomantis diabolica, Gasterachanta cancrifornis, Paleosuchus palperosus, Hystrix brachyura, Tribolonotus gracilis...


----------



## keks (May 27, 2017)

Heterocephalus glaber . A very interesting and odd species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 27, 2017)

My favourite animal is a great white shark (they're perfect) closely followed by the Nile Crocodile. 

I absolutely adore loads of animals. But a great white is definitely my favourite.


----------



## spotropaicsav (May 28, 2017)

So many... snakes, spiders, bobcats, mountain lions, fish, snails, shrimp, ants, crabs, ravens and crows, tortoises, bees, and vultures.


----------



## vespers (May 31, 2017)

Bats, serpents, frogs, lizards, scorpions, etc.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 6, 2017)

louise f said:


> Ahh come on you know what i mean right  They float in a funny way
> Hehe, and got damn sweetie i do know what a UFO looks like  Hmmm at least i think i do


These actually aren't plecostomus like the albino one in your previous post! These are a type of loach which are part of a group called hillstream loaches. They live in cold fast flowing streams and eat hard green algae off rocks and need a pretty species specific tank with cool water, lots of algae coated rocks and very very high current while plecos which are far more common kept do well in many tropical freshwater tanks and most eat pellets and algae wafers quite well. They are both awesome fish just wanted to point out they are not the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 6, 2017)

Now as for my favorite animals geckos specifically new caledonian species such as crested, gargoyle, chahoua and leachies. These geckos are probably my favorite animals in general and I'd have to say Mniarogekko chahoua is my favorite out of them as they are such a unique interesting species to work with. Some honorable mentions are Morelia bredli, blue tegus, black asian water monitors and Gharials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Jun 6, 2017)

I adore parrots, elephants and cetaceans. Anything intelligent, and I love when animals previously thought to be less intelligent show some real brains.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

I like everything, except chimps/gorillas and mosquitoes.  I am also not really a fan of leeches. 

The natural world is fascinating to me.  Always has been, and always will be. I definitely prefer the natural world over the human world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 10, 2017)

Orangutans. 
Absolutely stunning and intelligent beings.


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 29, 2017)

In general I love all animals. I tend to veer more towards the "misunderstood" ones. Reptilia is by far my favorite class of animals. Though I do love many invertebrates and mammals too. I really can't name just one specific species. Maybe a list of 20 lol


----------



## Stugy (Jun 29, 2017)

Arachnids, most aquatic inverts, reptiles, fish. I can't really like mammals xD Not my thing at all. Though as a specific animal then I'd probably choose a peacock mantis shrimp. Smart, beautiful, and powerful.


----------



## patriotgator (Jun 30, 2017)

Probably frogs like pixies and pacmans. Something about predatory frogs is cool to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## photographer11 (Jul 2, 2017)

I've been keeping dart frogs for years and I have to say they are my favorite.


----------



## Yumemi (Jul 2, 2017)

Chameleons! I used to have one when I was younger. He'd turn reddish-brown and scratch at his reflection of you put him in front of a mirror. My dad, who was to look after him when we were on vacation, killed them by not getting new bulbs for the heat lamp. Yes, he's the definition of moron. :/


----------



## LittleGremlin (Jul 2, 2017)

Sharks are my favourite animals but an animal i can keep, rats! I have 12  Love all the misunderstood critters i guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Timc (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm fascinated by all large sea creatures (sharks, whales) but I hate dolphins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duriana (Jul 7, 2017)

Deer, ravens/crows, and doves. Really there isn't any animal I dislike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 12, 2017)

I adore all my pets, but I gotta let the cat win.  It's hard with parrot/tarantulas/bearded dragon/ball pythons to choose just one.  They are all special but only the cat sleeps with me at night, ensuring I cannot find a comfortable position.  Cats rule.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Veles (Jul 21, 2017)

My personal favourites are tegus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lizardminion (Jul 30, 2017)

Jaguars and sharks.
I maintain that Burmese pythons are, however, my second favorite animal behind jaguars, but my favorite animal that I actually keep. And boa constrictors after that.
My favorite birds are crows and ravens.

On the contrary, I'm not obsessed with tarantulas at all. I'm just here for all the other invertebrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 9, 2017)

My uncle is offering me a young puppy this weekend. I just love dogs. It's a dogo argentino


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

Rats.


----------



## Ghost56 (Aug 18, 2017)

I had an uncle that managed to get a hold of a full blooded wolf that he had decided not to care for. We ended up caring for it for a while. They are absolutely amazing animals, although illegal to own. But that was an experience I'll never forget. They're insanely smart. He was supposedly half timberwolf and half Siberian, but was solid white and extremely big.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 18, 2017)

I love tegus


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 18, 2017)

Axolotl. We have one for a month or so now, and it is like a puppy, a water-puppy. Comes towards us or the surface when we walk close to his tank, eats out of our hands, and comes paddling onto our hands to rest on our fingers. He's so adorable it's ridiculous. I wish we could get more, but they need a lotl space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 18, 2017)

From the ones i own, is a pacman frog. But at the moment my favorite animal that im gonna try to obtain and raise, is a duckling!. Althought my mind changes every month.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Axolotl. We have one for a month or so now, and it is like a puppy, a water-puppy. Comes towards us or the surface when we walk close to his tank, eats out of our hands, and comes paddling onto our hands to rest on our fingers. He's so adorable it's ridiculous. I wish we could get more, but they need a lotl space.


My brother had one as a teen, I think it was one of his favorites, he cried when it passed and took it very hard. He was especially attached to the axolotl and the caecilian for some reason, glad you are enjoying yours, it sounds very charming!


----------

